# Zoom Trackpad



## Dim693 (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-il normal qu'il soit impossible de zoomer avec deux doigts sur le trackpad sur certaines pages ? Je peux zoomer de la sorte avec "Aperçu", "iPhoto", sur certaines pages de Safari, mais pas sur toutes. En fait, il fonctionne par intermittence.
(Je ne peux pas zoomer sur cette page, par exemple)
Est-ce un bug propre à Lion ? 

Merci !


----------



## Dim693 (13 Août 2011)

Personne


----------



## iwizzz (13 Août 2011)

Tu peux zoomer en écartant deux doigts par exemple, et ça fonctionne sur cette page. Va voir dans tes préférences/trackpad


----------



## Dim693 (13 Août 2011)

Merci d'avoir répondu, mais je sais bien qu'il faut les deux doigts pour boomer, je dis juste que cela ne fonctionne pas toujours, est-ce normal ? Merci


----------



## iwizzz (13 Août 2011)

A priori non, ce n'est pas normal  mais le zoom au trackpad de Lion fonctionne très bien, le problème doit être ailleurs


----------



## Dim693 (14 Août 2011)

J'ai regardé, et l'option du zoom en pinçant avec deux doigts est active, cela a marché aujourd'hui sur quelques pages, et là je ne peux plus zoomer, je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Dim693 (15 Août 2011)

Personne n'a ce problème ?


----------



## Cyrtop (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème sur mes deux mac j'ai de temps a autre le zoom qui ne fonctionne plus en pincé

il ne me reste plus que le zoom intelligent je suis obligé de redémarrer safari pour que sa fonctionne a nouveaux.

je pense a un bug

Bien a vous
cyrtop


----------



## Dim693 (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Apparemment, nous avons exactement le même problème car moi aussi je suis obligé de redémarrer Safari pour que le zoom en pinçant avec deux doigts fonctionne à nouveau.
Actuellement, cela ne fonctionne pas, ce qui est tout de même étrange...

Merci de votre réponse !
En espérant que quelqu'un ait peut être une solution à ce problème...


----------



## GauthZilla (19 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même bug que vous :-/

Même en activant/désactivant la fonction dans le panneau de préférence, cela ne résout rien du tout !


----------

